# I am cait



## Davey Jones (Jul 26, 2015)

FINALLY tonight at 8PM....Don't say I didn't remind you about this award winning show.
Ill be busy at that time cleaning out the 4 cats litter box.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2015/07/24/caitlyn-jenner-i-am-cait-debut/30415873/


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 26, 2015)

DANG !  TV just went out.  Now I can't watch that show.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 26, 2015)

Hmmm, watch a show about an amateur acting like a women or watch a real professional female actress in a show with an actual story.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2015)

LOL, well aren't we lucky we won't be getting it...well not yet anyway, no doubt at some point it'll be shown here, but you guys can get the pleasure first!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Davey I KNEW there was something I didn't want to think about once alone see tonight.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't have standard TV, so no, I can't see it, even if I wanted to.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2015)

Steve Harvey / Celebrity Family Feud is on @8.
Survey SAYS .....


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow, what a rough crowd! I guess we still have a way to go before gender equality exists.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2015)

Believing in gender equality doesn't mean becoming a Jenner/Kardashian zombie.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't think this is about gender equality at all.... we've had a plenty of exposure to the Caitlin stuff and she's had lots our time and attention, now its time for other priorities.


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2015)

I think I have to wash my hair tonight.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 26, 2015)

The word is not equality, it's OVER EXPOSURE.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm sick of seeing Caitlyn plastered everywhere - it's been nonstop for several months.  Enough. (People can twist that and interpret it as they see fit; I don't care.)


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 26, 2015)

re:she's had lots our time and attention.

You mean "he", like I have that part, you don't.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2015)

Absolutely agree , we have more about the kardashian /jenner family in our newspapers and media than any other celebrity. I had no idea who they were up until a few weeks ago, and wondered why they got such huge publicity  given that I've never seen any programme with them in as ''actors''., so I began to wonder if they were some new kind of American royalty...or perhaps they were a pop group LOL..fool that I am, I didn't realise they were  reality show stars  ( apart from the father) altho' we'd never heard of him either ....and finally after some searching found their show buried deep down on a  channel on Sky (cable)...gawd alone knows why they get such publicity in the UK..but everyone seems to be sick and tired of reading or hearing  about them, given that the vast majority of folks in the UK have never  seen their 'show' or have a clue who they are apart from this constant media publicity


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely agree , we have more about the kardashian /jenner family in our newspapers and media than any other celebrity. I had no idea who they were up until a few weeks ago, and wondered why they got such huge publicity  given that I've never seen any programme with them in as ''actors''., so I began to wonder if they were some new kind of American royalty...or perhaps they were a pop group LOL..fool that I am, I didn't realise they were  reality show stars  ( apart from the father) altho' we'd never heard of him either ....and finally after some searching found their show buried deep down on a  channel on Sky (cable)...gawd alone knows why they get such publicity in the UK..but everyone seems to be sick and tired of reading or hearing  about them, *given that the vast majority of folks in the UK have never  seen their 'show' or have a clue who they are apart from this constant media publicity*



I assure you, you haven't missed anything.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2015)

After reading about bruce jenners' transition, I watched an episode of keeping up with the kardashians last week just to see what all the fuss was about with the kardashians ....you're absolutely right, what a load of Dross!!


----------



## Ina (Jul 26, 2015)

That is a program I have never watch, and now I see how much I didn't miss. :sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## Misty (Jul 26, 2015)

I have never seen it either, Ina, and won't be seeing the show tonight either....it's my night to play a concerto on my comb and tissue paper.


----------



## Raven (Jul 26, 2015)

Misty said:


> I have never seen it either, Ina, and won't be seeing the show tonight either....it's my night to play a concerto on my comb and tissue paper.




:lofl:


----------



## Ina (Jul 26, 2015)

Misty, I like that excuse/reason, and I most certainly will be stealing it for future use. :grin:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd rather watch a chess match.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 26, 2015)

Misty said:


> I have never seen it either, Ina, and won't be seeing the show tonight either....it's my night to play a concerto on my comb and tissue paper.



Misty, Can I join  you?  I play a mean oatmeal box drum...


----------



## Misty (Jul 26, 2015)

Ina said:


> Misty, I like that excuse/reason, and I most certainly will be stealing it for future use. :grin:



k: my Friend, have fun! :bigwink:


----------



## Misty (Jul 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Misty, Can I join  you?  I play a mean oatmeal box drum...


:yes:  That will be Perfect!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 26, 2015)

I watched it...  no biggie...  it was kind of interesting..


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2015)

Gee, I wished that I would have known it was on TV last night, so I would have made sure that I missed it, instead of being just lucky that I missed it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh stop being such snobs...    I watched it because I was curious to see what she looked like and how she sounded and carried herself.  It was interesting to watch.. but now that my curiosity is satisfied, I will not be tuning in again..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2015)

I never had much interest in Bruce, the Kardashians or Cait, that's the only reason I wouldn't care about watching the show.  Reality shows are in now, so I'm not surprised that Cait has another one going.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The word is not equality, it's OVER EXPOSURE.



If it makes money by "over exposure"then its not going to stop anytime soon,better get use to it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't understand how folks could not be curious...   I never watched the Kardashians..  not even one time.. However, I DO remember Bruce Jenner and the Olympics..  so how can people say they don't have the teensiest tiniest interest in how Bruce looks as a woman?  How he sounds, how he walks and acts..    I think y'all are lyin'   lol!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone who is not blind, deaf, and has had a pulse over the past 3 months already KNOWS how Bruce/Caitlyn looks and sounds. For goodness sakes, it’s been on TV – all OVER TV, not just the Diane Sawyer interview, Vanity Fair, People, and all over the newsstands and checkout lanes. Then there was the ESPY Awards and the long aftermath, which still is going on. _Who could miss it_?

I don't care what you think, QS, but no, I’m not that curious anymore; I’m not lying and I doubt any other posters who say they didn’t bother to watch are liars. Some people are SICK of it. 






“lol”? Really?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 27, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Anyone who is not blind, deaf, and has had a pulse over the past 3 months already KNOWS how Bruce/Caitlyn looks and sounds. For goodness sakes, it’s been on TV – all OVER TV, not just the Diane Sawyer interview, Vanity Fair, People, and all over the newsstands and checkout lanes. Then there was the ESPY Awards and the long aftermath, which still is going on. _Who could miss it_?
> 
> I don't care what you think, QS, but no, I’m not that curious anymore; I’m not lying and I doubt any other posters who say they didn’t bother to watch are liars. Some people are SICK of it.
> 
> ...



And I don't care that you don't care...  what I think..  :tongue:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2015)

A pox on America for inventing reality shows in the first place. One was fine, two were OK but then they began to breed and now they are out of control.
You created a Frankenstein monster and unleashed it on the world.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 27, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> A pox on America for inventing reality shows in the first place. One was fine, two were OK but then they began to breed and now they are out of control.
> You created a Frankenstein monster and unleashed it on the world.



BUT you watched it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2015)

Eh? No I didn't. It's not on OZ TV but I seldom watch reality TV. I did watch a couple of series of Survivor (?) when it was filmed over here and a couple of series of Big Brother (OZ version). It was interesting to follow the characters and see how they reacted but over all I prefer my dramas scripted.

I will be watching the new SBS program _Go Back to Where You Came From _which is more documentary than reality TV

http://www.sbs.com.au/programs/go-back-to-where-you-came-from


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2015)

_An American Family _about the Louds is considered to be the first reality show (aired in 1973 on PBS – yes, PBS). A year later the BBC aired a copycat series _The Family _about the Wilkins, in England. Unleashing a monster? Well, I suppose one could look at it that way, but I don’t recall BBC being forced to copy America’s horrible idea or Brits being forced to watch it.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 29, 2015)

*AWWWWW...Thats A Shame.*

According to live-plus-same day Nielsen ratings, the premier of Jenner’s solo reality show only brought an audience of *2.73 million*.
Many anticipated “I am Cait” would be the biggest hit on TV this year, but the season premier only brought in slightly higher numbers than an average “Keeping Up With The Kardashian” episode.The ratings were not the only things that were down. A number of critics found the show to be “staged,” some even calling it “boring.”

http://www.ijreview.com/2015/07/379...m_term=conservativedaily&utm_campaign=Culture


----------

